# Doberman Breeder?



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know squat about Dobes. Could any of you recommend a reputable Doberman breeder in the Southeast? I am located in Alabama. I am asking for my cousin who has his heart set on a Dobe. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Mark Sloan said:


> I don't know squat about Dobes. Could any of you recommend a reputable Doberman breeder in the Southeast? I am located in Alabama. I am asking for my cousin who has his heart set on a Dobe. Thanks in advance.


I saw this dog as a youngster and he's a super dobie: "Kaz" Arkan Kazimir Von *Rubenhof* *Doberman 
*I googled for the breeder's website but the link didn't work. I believe Rubenhof is in the midwest or south. Kaz is in SoCal.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

This might be a litter to look at: They are in Tennessee.


http://www.vomzenhof.com/


Ascomannis Iro SchI, BH, OFA Good, Elbows Clear, 24 Hour Holter Clear '08 (0 PVC's), Echo Clear , vWD Clear, Eye Cerf Clear, MSU Thyroid Normal 

has been bred to 

Bella vom Zenhof "Bashira", OFA Good, Elbows Clear, Eye Cerf Clear, 24 Hour Holter Clear '09(0 PVC's), vWD Clear, MSU Thyroid low-normal 

More details and pics can be seen on my new website: www.vomzenhof.com 

I just finished the website and wanted to invite everyone to visit. 

Regards, 
Mel Laney 
Kennel vom Zenhof


----------



## Steven Stroupes (Apr 3, 2009)

You may want to check out Tephillot Doberman's in the Chattanooga, TN area. 
www.*tephillot*-*dobermans*.com/ 

I posted a thread a while back about Doberman breeders in the South to get info for one of my friends. You may want to look at that thread (should be available on my profile page) since there were alot of people who responded with good recommendations.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

This Scarlett von Wengenhaus, a Kaz daughter at about 1 1/2 years old. She's the puppy with the red ribbon around her neck in the picture. She is a 10+ as a protector, SchH obedience dog & all-around dog. Her SchH protection looks pretty good also.


----------



## Lynn Anderson (Nov 7, 2009)

This breeding looks like it will produce some nice pups,
http://www.masayadobermans.com/webpages/Litterbox.html


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mark Sloan said:


> I don't know squat about Dobes. Could any of you recommend a reputable Doberman breeder in the Southeast? I am located in Alabama. I am asking for my cousin who has his heart set on a Dobe. Thanks in advance.


Mark,

Is your cousin looking for a pet or one to compete in Schutzhund or some other protection venue?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Steven Stroupes said:


> You may want to check out Tephillot Doberman's in the Chattanooga, TN area.
> www.*tephillot*-*dobermans*.com/
> 
> I posted a thread a while back about Doberman breeders in the South to get info for one of my friends. You may want to look at that thread (should be available on my profile page) since there were alot of people who responded with good recommendations.


Steven,

What are you basing your recommendation on?
I see no titles and no health testing results on the website.


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Check out www.caradobe.com Ray and John Soars place. you will not be disapointed.


----------



## Michael Mardis (Nov 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mark,
> 
> Is your cousin looking for a pet or one to compete in Schutzhund or some other protection venue?


Thanks for the post Mark. It took me a while to get set up. I'm really looking for a pet that I can do obedience training with but mainly a family pet. I don't think a really high drive dog would be a good fit. I have two small children (3&5) and really want a dog that is protective and obedient, but not overly sharp or aggressive. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Mardis said:


> Thanks for the post Mark. It took me a while to get set up. I'm really looking for a pet that I can do obedience training with but mainly a family pet. I don't think a really high drive dog would be a good fit. I have two small children (3&5) and really want a dog that is protective and obedient, but not overly sharp or aggressive. Thanks for any info.


HI Michael,

It sounds like you don't really need or want a working/sport Dobermann puppy. A good working Dobermann puppy
(like has been recommended) is going to cost $1500 +
Have you considered an older dog, maybe from rescue or
a sport dog that didn't quite work out?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

heres someone who has an owner return working line dobe of over 2yrs and already with some good training. hes an already trained rescue and might be a good place to start your search. 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f44/dobermann-euro-working-line-2-5-yr-sale-12764/


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

definitely look into a rescue Dobe; they usually come housebroken, at least somewhat ob trained, and a good rescue will quiz you about your family/lifestyle/wants/needs in the dog so the dog they do place will be there until it dies.

i've personally owned 3 rescue Dobes that were great pets. never a working dog, but that wasn't what i was looking for anyway. good luck!!


----------



## Michael Mardis (Nov 13, 2009)

We really want a puppy. I realize a good dobe is pretty big$, but we were looking at a breeders dog to hopefully have a know commodity. We will be doing obedience and expect the dog to be protective of both the children and our home. thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok michael, 

a couple of basic questions for you (and any good breeder/rescue will ask you these as well--i'm just trying to get a feel for your situation):

have you ever owned a dog before? if so, what breed/mix? 

what training did you do with it?

how much time do you have to devote to training on a daily/weekly basis?

is the dog to be an "inside" or "outside" dog? what, if any fencing system do you have? do you rent or own your home?

what's your "other half"'s thoughts about this?

i don't mean to be harsh at ALL, but a dog for OB/alert guard is a completely different animal than a dog specifically bred to work. stay flexible, but be realistic as well: you will be making a 10+ year commitment here.


----------



## Lynn Anderson (Nov 7, 2009)

You can start here..http://dpca.org/BreedRef/index_html.htm and narrow your search down. Not all the breeders on the DPCA list I would actually recommend but it's a good place to start. Good luck with your search!

You can also go to Dobermantalk.com and ask the question over there. You will probably get people with first hand experience with a lot of the breeders in the Southeast.


----------



## Michael Mardis (Nov 13, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> ok michael,
> 
> a couple of basic questions for you (and any good breeder/rescue will ask you these as well--i'm just trying to get a feel for your situation):
> 
> ...


Ok, let me fill in the blanks. 
1. Yes, we always had a dog as a child, as an adult we had both a pug and golden retriever.
2. Just basic sit, stay, roll over stuff with the golden. He was pretty smart and easy to deal with. Basic stuff with the pug as well however not as well as with the golden.
3. I only work 12 days a month. I would like to train with the children and get the family involved. Hey the kids have got to learn when to sit as well
4.We own a home, standard chain link fence 4' I think. Pretty good sized yard. We plan on keeping the dog inside, when alone in a heated garage with access to back yard.
5. The wife is fine with the dog, we would feel a little more secure with a dog.
Thanks for the info, and don't worry about being harsh. I'm looking for information and just glad for the help.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wherever or whoever you get your Dobe from make sure you ask a ton of questions about health issues. They have a TON of them. Heart, skin, blood, neurological, etc.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

House of Hoyt in Tennessee breeds really nice Dobermans. 

Problem is you are going to have to sell your kidney to afford one! Dobermans are an expensive breed!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> House of Hoyt in Tennessee breeds really nice Dobermans.
> 
> Problem is you are going to have to sell your kidney to afford one! Dobermans are an expensive breed!


seriously. my aunt has dobes and has forever. i looked into getting a working line dobe before i moved on to other breeds. not only are they expensive to buy but they medical upkeep when they get past 6 or 7 gets very expensive. my aunt has a ten year old dobe (ancient for them) we joking call the "million dollar dobe" as his health care upkeep is very expensive. hes a cool dog though. 

make sure whomever you look at for breeding is screening for OFA/PENN hips, OFA elbows, Cardiac (holter monitior testing), eyes (cerf screening), thyroid function, Von Wildebrandts Disease, and try and be sure there is no history of wobblers in thier lines. also check to see if they have skin allergies or epilepsy in thier lines. 

wobblers is terrible, one of aunts last dobe rescues had it...he was a happy go lucky active doberdude who loved to play ball with me and my border collie mix. shortly after he turned 8 he started having trouble with his back legs...two months later he was basicaly paralyzed in both rear legs as they could not support any wieght at all and had to be PTS shortly thereafter. 

Also insist on meeting at least the mom, if not both parents. they're are a lot of less than stable dobes still around. 

If you got your heart set on a dobe pup get in touch tammy marshal weldon of swift run dobermans.

Before i decided they werent the breed for me she was very helpful and went out of her way to let me meet some of her dogs. She also runs a SCH training club and titles all of her breeding dogs in some kind of performance sport. 

good luck and do your homework. the DPCA has a good website on health screening that you should read. and then read again.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Wherever or whoever you get your Dobe from make sure you ask a ton of questions about health issues. They have a TON of them. Heart, skin, blood, neurological, etc.


Plus decoy allergy - no kidding!!

There are a few that I've heard of in Germany but you'd be out on a limb - I'm not skitting, I'm honestly sorry about this state of affairs.

On the other hand, they make pretty good pets, truly.


----------



## Michael Mardis (Nov 13, 2009)

They do have a ton of health issues but from what I've seen the breeders do a good job of testing for most of the issues. There is A LOT of information on the breed and it really only enforces the need to get one that's line has a track record of good health. I can't swing a million dollar dobe.


----------



## Steven Stroupes (Apr 3, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Steven,
> 
> What are you basing your recommendation on?
> I see no titles and no health testing results on the website.


 
My current vet is a GSD breeder who is OBSESSED with the orthopeodic quality of her GSD's. It is my understanding that this guy is one of her business partners and is also a vet. I know a lady who does obedience and PP work with a dog from this kennel and she was one of the guy's former vet techs. It is the only dog I have seen from this kennel but he appears to be a nice working Dobie (I'm not saying that the dog has the same type of working capability that a high drive Mali has. It is my understanding that no Dobie is this way). 

My recommendation was based on the fact that my vet recommended this person and I have seen a dog from this kennel that has completed SDA obedience and PP titles. I won't pretend to be an expert, though. In fact, I don't know anything about Dobies. I merely mentioned this as an option for the person who posted the thread to consider.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A short cut (sort of) to the health problems is ask how many dogs in the pedigree that have lived +10-12 yrs old.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Plus decoy allergy - no kidding!!
> 
> There are a few that I've heard of in Germany but you'd be out on a limb - I'm not skitting, I'm honestly sorry about this state of affairs.
> 
> On the other hand, they make pretty good pets, truly.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7TT0QdeuoA

Ssshhhh! Don't tell my dobe he is supposed to be allergic to decoys! We aren't in Germany either, or bred in Germany.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Steven Stroupes said:


> (I'm not saying that the dog has the same type of working capability that a high drive Mali has. It is my understanding that no Dobie is this way).


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgvuEHs36BA

My dog does!

But I wouldn't recommend this type of breeding for the average person. My dog drives me bat sh!t crazy in the house. He wants to work 24/7 and never leaves me alone or relaxes.

I would probably recommend a show dobe breeder (if you can find one with good health).

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## vadim shekhtman (Jan 27, 2008)

Great Work Tami! Keep it going!


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Mark Sloan said:


> I don't know squat about Dobes. Could any of you recommend a reputable Doberman breeder in the Southeast? I am located in Alabama. I am asking for my cousin who has his heart set on a Dobe. Thanks in advance.


 
It's not in your country, but the dogs from this kennel are very very good

http://www.irinland.com/


----------

